# How does a person 100 years old dress?



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I am supposed to dress DD8 up tomorrow to look as if she is 100. She has long hair so I plan on putting it in a bun and putting baby powered in her hair to make it grey. She already wears glasses. My mind is kinda fried today and I can't think of what else to do. I assume she should wear a dress.....or a long skirt...? I keep thinking I am supposed to dress her up as if its 100 years ago, but thats not what the paper says. She is supposed to BE 100. ugh.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Elderly women dress WARM. 
I think as long as she has the grey hair and maybe a cane? 
A nice granny-type sweater and a long skirt or dress if you have it.

She will be fine.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Moomoo dress ?? Polyester pants ??? a cardigan sweater .... sweats ?!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

She will need a decorative chain for her glasses. I don't know what they are called, but you wear them with your reading glasses. So you don't lose your glasses when you take them off. I bought mine at the dollar store  .


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Let's see. If she is one hundred, she will need a cane. A hat, like a straw hat with a flower, that sort of thing. Layers, scarves. Clunky shoes. BIG purse.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a 100 year old lady that lives down the road from me she will be 101 in July..

She wears pants and a long sleeve blouse with sometimes a jacket & or a vest depending on the weather..her shoes are some sort of flats not really dress shoes either.

she does use a walker and wears what i call normal eye glasses and she has grey short hair..

she is very country & lives on a farm still by herself & gets around pretty good for 'her age'..

Hope this helps ya some...


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

She could make some sort of an extra pair of legs with hooves and also decorate her shoes to look like hooves.

Then she could tie the extra legs to her waist, somehow, perhaps using sticks to make them a little more stiff.

Her torso would sort of rise above that rig. A sword and a shield might be a nice touch.


Oh wait ...

I think that would be a centaur, not a centarian.

Never mind.

Perhaps it might be better if she just wore a golf shirt, plaid Bermuda shorts, black dress socks and sandals. It might help if she occasionally yells, "You kids turn that noise down! And get the heck outta my yard!"

Or, she could just wear a Tea Party t-shirt.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oggie said:


> She could make some sort of an extra pair of legs with hooves and also decorate her shoes to look like hooves.
> 
> Then she could tie the extra legs to her waist, somehow, perhaps using sticks to make them a little more stiff.
> 
> ...


:doh:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds as though she's well on her way to looking the part with the hair bun and "grey" hair. But can she act like a 100 yr old might act? This requires saying "heh?" to most all questions asked of you. That would be the clencher. Not every 100 yr old hobbles or limps, but most do require good sturdy shoes on their feet. They're usually black and you have to wear them with white socks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Granny from the Beverly Hillbillies in a wheel chair....James


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

tell her to feel free to take a short nap whenever and wherever she has the inkling to.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Miz Mary said:


> Polyester pants ???


I don't think plastic had been invented then!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

soulsurvivor said:


> ........and you have to wear them with white socks.


And, as evident by the loose pile bunched around a frail ankle, the elastic is out on one of them.

:donut:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lay her in a coffin LOL


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Use a light brown eyeshadow to brush laugh lines on near her mouth, some horizontal wrinkles across her forehead, some dark circles under her eyes, that kind of thing. Don't forget to do some small dots of different shades of brown around her hairline to look like those tiny moles and age spots.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

And most importantly, don't forget to piost a pic here tomorrow!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

When I did a 75 year old (30 years more than my age) I used white tempera paint for the white hair washed out great and drew wrinkles in all my laugh lines- dunno if an 8 yo has any but you can crinkle your own face and try to use light brown eye liner to draw some of those in on her lightly. I was for stage so the lines were ridiculous (raccoon stripes almost) close up but looked like wrinkles in audience. If she's going to be on stage think of how she'll look 40' away like me and overdraw the lines.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

soulsurvivor said:


> Sounds as though she's well on her way to looking the part with the hair bun and "grey" hair. But can she act like a 100 yr old might act? This requires saying "heh?" to most all questions asked of you. That would be the clencher. Not every 100 yr old hobbles or limps, but most do require good sturdy shoes on their feet. They're usually black and you have to wear them with white socks.


lol! She does the hunched over 'heh?' thing all the time on her own. She is a bit of a weird kid.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Dh's grandmother is 102. She wears polyester pants, a long sleeved button-up front blouse and a sweater. Her hair is gray, her shoes are slip ons. And if you're lucky- you will beat her up the stairs.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! My fiance used to work in a nursing home and he said sweat pants, slippers and a diaper and she will be set!

:S

I dont have any 'shoes' she could wear, but I have pink cowboy boot slippers or little black ballet type slippers. 

She isn't on stage. Its just the class celebrating 100 days of school and all the kids in grade 1 and 2 are dressing up just for fun. 

Most 100 year old ladies I knew at a nursing home wore rainbow stuff and bows in their hair and stuff. Kinda like a kid again. 

THe long skirt she has is camo! Can she wear a camo skirt? lol!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

beccachow said:


> And most importantly, don't forget to piost a pic here tomorrow!


I wish! My computer is a piece of junk right now and I can't get pictures off my camera. I'll take pictures though, they just wont make it on here until I get an external harddrive.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Merks said:


> Lay her in a coffin LOL


BAD!!! lol!


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Very slowly?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

She could put a small pillow or some other stuffing in the back of her dress up on her shoulders, for a dowager's hump.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Here is a pic of my Aunt Connie. She's making pizzelles here, and I was helping by eating them! She isn't 100 years old though, she's only 99! But she will be 100 this August. She's definitely a feisty Italian gal. She still lives in the house my Great Grandpa built after he immigrated from Italy. Still drives a little here and there too. Just where she feels comfortable around town. 










L8R,
Matt


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Jackie said:


> THe long skirt she has is camo! Can she wear a camo skirt? lol!


In all honesty, if I make it to 100, I'll wear whatever I dadgum want to ... or don't want to ... so, yes, she can wear a camo skirt with ballet slippers and rainbow ribbons!

Whatever she wears, we really do want a few snapshots to grin at.

:donut:


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

MattyD - Your Aunt looks wonderful! And her kitchen looks nice, too - old fashioned like my kitchen. If I make it to 99 like your Aunt, I hope I look as good as she does.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

High collar, long sleeves, pants or long skirt, oxford type shoes with crepe type soles. sweater, locket on gold chain.ruffles on blouse front. I'm describing my mother, she would be 97 now.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

However they want. My grandma was almost 100 when she died. She usually wore a cardigan, had short hair (almost a pixie but without the layering and not quite as short).


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Is this for a play? I'm thinking add a shawl and a cane.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Sweats or a wind suit. 
Tennis shoes. 
Cane or walker?

My grandmother had a lot of those ugly old wind suits when she was in her 90's. My mother had a lot of sweat suits when she was in her mid 80's. They both wore tennis shoes, but maybe that's a family thing.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

A cane is good but a walker (if available) would be even better (and of course, attach a bag to the front for newspaper, keys, etc). And have her stuff a piece of kleenex in her sleeve and take it out during her "performance".


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

The 105 year old in our church wore smart suits and flat dress shoes. When she walked in a 5K she wore a jogging suit and tennis shoes. That was also her outfit every day when she pushed 80 year olds in their wheelchairs to the local coffee shop.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

My grandmother lived to be 108 and she wore pants and cardigan sweaters over her blouse and usually a necklace and always her wedding ring. Her wore black walking shoes and glasses. She used a cane or walker for her daily laps around the assisted living center. Her hair was short and always styled. She wore a bit of blush and powder and light red lipstick always - in fact she got mad at a newspaper article about her saying her lipstick was pink - "I'd _never_ wear _pink_ lipstick!!!!"


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Depends...


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright.... so this is what we did... gotta give you a visual because I cant get pics onto my computer


She has some black leggings so I put those on her, then I found a grey skirt with blue flowers on it. Sorta feels polyester. I tucked it into her leggings to keep it up. The skirt goes almost to the floor and the leggings were there incase she forgets to sit like a lady. Then on her feet she wore pink slippers. Her shirt was a black shirt with a cat on it. Cat has glow in the dark eyes. I saw many many ladies with cat shirts in the nursing home. Over that she is wearing a flannel long sleeved shirt type thing. Its dark blue with white stripes in a plaid type pattern. Like the kind lady farmers often wear. Her hair was a braided bun, dumped a pile of baby powered in her hair and it turned out pretty darn white. For her face I used medium brown eye shadow and did lines around her mouth, her chin and from her nose to her mouth. Then I used almost black eye shadow and gave her bags under her eyes. 
She already has glasses and I couldnt find a chain or anything. But it looked really cute. I guess the most important thing was that SHE really felt like she looked 100. Its not for a play. Just a fun dress up day for the class. 


Even if I could have found a cane it wouldn't have been a good idea. She lacks impulse control and I could totally see her whacking her classmates. She would of course think she was being funny...even if everyone else didn't see it that way.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My great aunt turned 107 in December. She only wears gowns since she has been in a nursing home for about 5 years. But she lived in her own apt. until she was 102, and I remember she was usually pretty stylish wearing slacks and nice clothes. Never any old long frilly dresses that I remember. She also never went out in public without her blue wig!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I wonder how a 100yo might take this project. I wonder if some of them just might be a little offended (of course, they'd never let you know that)? 

IN a way, it's kind of like having a class assignment to dress up like (pick a minority) tomorrow. I'm sure there would be someone from that minority that might feel like you're mocking them.

At any rate, are sure the assignment wasn't to dress like someone from a 100 years ago...like someone living in 1910?


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wonder how a 100yo might take this project. I wonder if some of them just might be a little offended (of course, they'd never let you know that)?
> 
> IN a way, it's kind of like having a class assignment to dress up like (pick a minority) tomorrow. I'm sure there would be someone from that minority that might feel like you're mocking them.
> 
> At any rate, are sure the assignment wasn't to dress like someone from a 100 years ago...like someone living in 1910?


Nope. The paper clearly says 100 years old. 

Its for the 100th day celebration and the paper says exactly this 

*To get in the spirit of "100", we would like to ask all the students to dress like they are 100 years old. . EX. Put flour in their hair, draw wrinkles, wear a shawl or suspenders. *


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wonder how a 100yo might take this project. I wonder if some of them just might be a little offended (of course, they'd never let you know that)?
> 
> IN a way, it's kind of like having a class assignment to dress up like (pick a minority) tomorrow. I'm sure there would be someone from that minority that might feel like you're mocking them.
> 
> At any rate, are sure the assignment wasn't to dress like someone from a 100 years ago...like someone living in 1910?


Jackie- the make up sounds perfect- you did some other things my makeup artist did on me that I forgot to list for you. 

CF- I did a 75 yo for an audience that is 70% senior citizens. Bet they were taken aback to see, close up after the play, how much make up I wore to look like they do at a distance. But they just saw the play and thanked us and told us it made them cry where we intended it to and we heard how it made them laugh (MOSTLY where we intended it to). (My actually 75 yo love interest in the play did not wear make up- maybe the audience did not notice that I was wearing make up, just wondered how the 10 yo in the play could be my daughter?)


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I was going to say sweats and a diaper lol


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Jenn said:


> Jackie- the make up sounds perfect- you did some other things my makeup artist did on me that I forgot to list for you.
> 
> CF- I did a 75 yo for an audience that is 70% senior citizens. Bet they were taken aback to see, close up after the play, how much make up I wore to look like they do at a distance. But they just saw the play and thanked us and told us it made them cry where we intended it to and we heard how it made them laugh (MOSTLY where we intended it to). (My actually 75 yo love interest in the play did not wear make up- maybe the audience did not notice that I was wearing make up, just wondered how the 10 yo in the play could be my daughter?)


You're right, most elderly people have such kind, thankful hearts. They are not the type of minority that is just looking for any chance to be offended.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

mrs.H said:


> She will need a decorative chain for her glasses. I don't know what they are called, but you wear them with your reading glasses. So you don't lose your glasses when you take them off. *I bought mine at the dollar store*  .


That cracked me up! Thanks for my first laugh of the day. 

Just about all the old ladies I know wear too much rouge (blush) and red lipstick that seeps outside their liplines a little.


----------

